# Flatbox blade



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

I noticed my box blade instead of having gradual crown from end to end ..it's nice crown then 2" from end of blade there's a high spot higher than end of blade when u look down blade length wsys..should I file it down??or is it because I put too much of a bend in end when I put it in?


----------

